# Denver Herf?



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

I will be in Denver from February 4 until February 12, mostly for business. However, I am coming in a little early and I am staying a little bit extra.

I should be available on Saturday, February 4; Friday, February 10; and Saturday, February 11. I don't know if there are any fellow gorillas in the area. If so, I would love to get together to herf!

Let me know.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

There's at least 5-6 of us in the nearby area. I'll check my calendar & see if we can hook up!


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

I should be available for a fine cigar or two. I know others will be as well. Lets figure out a date and time and hook up. I'm still bummed for missing the last CO herf.


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

You guys coordinate and let me know where the place to meet up is. I will be without a car, but I will be staying downtown at the Embassy Suites. I am definitely available on the days that I mentioned. I might be available some of the evenings during the week...depending on my work schedule.

I saw this place while investigating places online:

http://www.triosenoteca.com/

Anybody have any experience with this place?...Looks pretty interesting. Nothing better than listening to some good music and having a nice smoke. (Not necessarily suggesting this as a place to herf. However, I might check it out while I am in town.)


----------



## Bluenote (Sep 12, 2005)

itstim said:


> I saw this place while investigating places online:
> 
> http://www.triosenoteca.com/
> 
> Anybody have any experience with this place?...Looks pretty interesting. Nothing better than listening to some good music and having a nice smoke. (Not necessarily suggesting this as a place to herf. However, I might check it out while I am in town.)


My wife and I enjoy heading down to Trios with friends. Cigars are overpriced, I would suggest you bring your own. The smoking area is in the back away from the music. You can sometimes still hear it. I'm not a wine drinker, but a friend who is has said they have a nice wine list.


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

Any gorillas want to plan something this weekend or next weekend when I am in town?


----------



## Bluenote (Sep 12, 2005)

itstim said:


> Any gorillas want to plan something this weekend or next weekend when I am in town?


I will be in the mountains skiing this weekend, but if we can get a solid date set for next weekend I'd try to make it.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

I am free for now on Fri night 2/11 or Sat night 2/12. Enoteca sounds good to me, never been there. There is also the Churchill Bar in the Brown Palace hotel.

http://www.triosenoteca.com/enowine.html
http://www.brownpalace.com/dining/churchill_bar.cfm

I'll vote for Fri night at Enoteca but either works. Guys? Who can make it?


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

TriosEnoteca also gets my vote, I've not been there yet either! Right now it looks like Fri or Sat should work. I'll know for sure by mid-next week.


----------



## TShailer (Jan 31, 2005)

I'll probably show - would enjoy meeting you all. My wife and I visit Enoteca occasionally. Not a bad place. Either Friday or Saturday would work.


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

This is sounding great. I will be keeping tabs on the development of when and where we end up meeting. Looking forward to meeting some fella gorillas!


----------



## TShailer (Jan 31, 2005)

TShailer said:


> I'll probably show - would enjoy meeting you all. My wife and I visit Enoteca occasionally. Not a bad place. Either Friday or Saturday would work.


Strike that - I'm only free on Friday night. Guess I selectively forgot about a shindig my wife has us attending on Saturday evening. I'll definitely join you all if it's Friday.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

FYI - The Dave Corbus Trio is playing at Trios from 9 pm to 1 am (past this gorillas bedtime) on Friday. He is reported to be a very talented Jazz guitarist. We'll wait for Shebon and Dale to post if they can make it.


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

Sounds like Friday could be the day. It will probably work out better for me in the long run to do it Friday night too.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Bump. 

Hey Dale and Shebon. Any word yet? Can you make it Friday? What about The Dutch? I suggest we meet at Enoteca around 5. Thoughts?


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Moglman said:


> Bump.
> 
> Hey Dale and Shebon. Any word yet? Can you make it Friday? What about The Dutch? I suggest we meet at Enoteca around 5. Thoughts?


Hey guys, I'm 'fraid I won't be able to make it. Family plans on Sat dictate that Bob & I record the show on Fri night. I'm sorry it didn't work out for me to join you. Have a nice single malt for me!


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

I could herf somewhere around labor day. I'll be in town for my best friends wedding.


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

Moglman said:


> Bump.
> 
> Hey Dale and Shebon. Any word yet? Can you make it Friday? What about The Dutch? I suggest we meet at Enoteca around 5. Thoughts?


I won't be able to meet up until after 5, maybe closer to 6. I some work that I need to finish up here in Denver, then I will be home free!


----------



## The Dutch (Apr 5, 2004)

I may be able to meet up Friday, but since its a Friday evening, I need to get cleared for takeoff.


----------



## TShailer (Jan 31, 2005)

Moglman said:


> Bump.
> 
> Hey Dale and Shebon. Any word yet? Can you make it Friday? What about The Dutch? I suggest we meet at Enoteca around 5. Thoughts?


I'd be happy to join you all at Enoteca between 5 and 6 (closer to 5 sounds better after the hell today put me through).


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> Hey guys, I'm 'fraid I won't be able to make it. Family plans on Sat dictate that Bob & I record the show on Fri night. I'm sorry it didn't work out for me to join you. Have a nice single malt for me!


Sorry I will miss herfing with you.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

This is looking good! 5 or 6 makes no difference. Bring your spouses or significant others if they're interested, or not. Kick back with some libations, good smokes and good company. So sorry you'll miss this one Dale. I don't suppose the show could be a remote feed? :r Glad you can make it TS. Hope you can Dutch. Bluenote?


----------



## Bluenote (Sep 12, 2005)

Sorry for the delay in repsonding guys.

I will be there on Friday. I will be able to get down to Trios around 5:30. See everyone Friday evening! Can't Wait!


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

I am not sure how I am going to find you guys. I don't even know what you all look like or what most of your real names are.

Here is a picture of me from one of a Virginia herf. I am on the right.

http://www.clubstogie.com/photo/showphoto.php/photo/725/cat/500/ppuser/1171/sl/f

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Bluenote (Sep 12, 2005)

itstim said:


> I am not sure how I am going to find you guys. I don't even know what you all look like or what most of your real names are.
> 
> Here is a picture of me from one of a Virginia herf. I am on the right.
> 
> ...


I will be the good looking guy smoking a cigar :r


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Surely you know the secret handshake ...

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=202347&postcount=14


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

itstim said:


> Sorry I will miss herfing with you.


Same here bud. Let us know next time you're in town & I'll do my best to make it!


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

Bluenote said:


> I will be the good looking guy smoking a cigar :r


Oh, I thought that was me! :r


----------



## The Dutch (Apr 5, 2004)

Even though I'm currently only a few blocks away, i'm afraid Im gonna have to punt on this one  . My wife has already made plans for us this evening.

Sorry Guys, would have enjoyed it.


----------



## Bluenote (Sep 12, 2005)

Just wanted to say it was great to meet Itstim, Moglman, and TShailer tonight!

A good time for all and we even got to introduce a few newbies (the drunk Scottish guy and the birthday girl to good cigars!) I'm looking forward to the next Denver Herf!


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

I had a great time as well, meeting Bluenote, Itstim and TShailer and Carolyn (Todd, did I get her name right?). These guys are class acts, and top notch gorillas. My friend Nicole also very much enjoyed meeting you guys. Too bad I missed the drunk Scottish guy. Classy move Shabon, giving that lil 21 year old birthday girl an OpusX. Thanks guys!


----------



## TShailer (Jan 31, 2005)

Moglman said:


> I had a great time as well, meeting Bluenote, Itstim and TShailer and Carolyn (Todd, did I get her name right?). These guys are class acts, and top notch gorillas. My friend Nicole also very much enjoyed meeting you guys. Too bad I missed the drunk Scottish guy. Classy move Shabon, giving that lil 21 year old birthday girl an OpusX. Thanks guys!


It was a great time and Carolyn and I really enjoyed meeting Moglman, Niki (with a 'k'?), Itstim and Bluenote - "class acts" sums it up perfectly. Moglman's sharing of a Monte #2 was THE act of selflessness (and you paid too much of the tab). Fun to talk about jazz and restaurants.

The drunk Scot was great. He seemed a bit nervous about his wife showing up at the lounge. Meanwhile, we shared a Punch Rare Corojo with him and taught him a bit about cigars. He enjoyed a few glasses of wine. He was an ex-cigarette smoker and seemed to enjoy inhaling, despite our recommendations against. When his wife arrived, he stood up quickly and then went crashing across the coffee table - spilling wine and breaking a glass. His wife was not amused. Less so when he introduced her as leader of the local temperance movement.

Bluenote's OpusX gift went over well, being shared amongst the birthday girl and her seven or so friends.

Hope to see you all again soon. If any gorillas are every visiting Denver, please look us up. What fun. Too bad for us that Tim lives in VA.


----------



## Bluenote (Sep 12, 2005)

It was also great to meet everyone's significant other who was able to make it!

Something else learned from the Denver herf.....

TShailer has a face for radio! :r

He told us to say it!


----------



## TShailer (Jan 31, 2005)

Bluenote said:


> Something else learned from the Denver herf.....
> 
> TShailer has a face for radio! :r


Thankfully Itstim promised to Photoshop my mug before he posts any pictures on the web. Now I understand his parting comment about putting lipstick on a pig.


----------



## The Dutch (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow, sounds like I missed a good time. Keep me posted on the next one. would like to meet you all.


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

Hey guys...just got back to Virginia and all of our snow. I was afraid I might not get back today. I guess the good news is I would have spent one more day in Denver!

I really had a good time on Friday. It was great meeting everyone. You guys are really good guys. Thanks for showing a Virginia boy a good time. Enoteca is a GREAT place. With such great company and a good place to smoke stogies, it may be enough to move out there...or at least visit more often!

Here are the promised pix:

Here is TShailer's (Todd) wife Carolyn enjoying her Partagas Black?? She didn't stay at the herf a long time...she had to catch some flamingo (or was it flamenco?:r ) dancers.










And here is the infamous Todd and his radio face:


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

And here is Mogulman (Scott) and Nicky (did we decide on a spelling for her?):










Bluenote (Shayban...did we decide on a spelling for you too?)is here showing off his ring smoke:


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

After Scott and Nicky left, some CU guys and a Scot took over the other half of our side of the room. They did provide some laughs.

Here is Bluenote and, I think, Mark:










And here is TShailer and Dave, the Scot (before he broke the wine glass):


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

And lastly, here is TShailer showing off his nice ash...from a Carlos Torano Signature Robusto:










It was really fun hanging out with you guys. Each one of you were very, very generous and gracious. I would recommend anyone going out to Denver to let these guys know you are coming. They are great hosts!

Looking forward to the next time...whether it be here...Denver...or some other location!


----------



## Bluenote (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks for posting the pictures!


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Thanks for the pics, Tim. I must have missed the Todd radio face comments. BTW, she spells it Nikki, though has been known to answer to Nicole and hey you.


----------



## TShailer (Jan 31, 2005)

Great pictures, Tim. Thanks for documenting the gathering. BTW, Carolyn was hoping that you would airbrush my image (Victoria Secret model with a zit style) into something resembling George Clooney - I think she's a fan.

Glad you made it back to Virginia safely. Remember to tell everyone how bad the weather is out here!


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Damn boys, sure sorry I had to miss this one. Looks like all were had by a great time!


----------

